
Cruise’s self-driving cars perform 1,400 unprotected left turns in 24 hours - oori
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/23/18637358/cruise-gm-self-driving-unprotected-left-turn
======
lil-scamp
I’ve seen them making unprotected left turns down in the financial district in
the evenings—it’s a lot more complex in mid day with full traffic. Looks like
the cars on the video are making riskier turns than I would make!

~~~
mimixco
I agree! I'd have had a heart attack on that first one in the video, cutting
in front of the other car.

------
oori
Direct link to the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YALSJTI33g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YALSJTI33g)

